# Long Weekend In Brugges.



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

HI 

We have a major (half a century) brithday to celebrate with our dear friends who often motorhome with us. We're considering visiting Brugges for a long weekend end March, beginning April. Any ideas/suggestions for aires, campsites, nice reasonably priced eateries gratefully received. 

I'm thinking we'll probably get late night Norfolk line ferry, does anyone know of any aires we could stop at for night on arrival? When we ferry to Calais late night we stop at aire overlooking port in front of municipal campsite so something similar at Dunkirk would be ideal. 

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dora

The town car park in the centre of Bray Dunes is close to Dunkerque for an overnighter.

Camping Memling is the only site reasonably close to Bruges, and there is a bus service which runs from just around the corner. (There is also an Aire, but we have not used it so cannot comment.)

The site itself is nothing special, but the people who run it are delightful.

Supermarkets within a five minute walk (or less) including a very good Delhaize about 500 metres away.

Hope this helps.

Dav


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi we have stayed in both the Aire and Camping Memling. Although the aire is as dear as the campsite we prefered it. It is easy to walk into the town and you dont need to catch a bus, its a nice walk through the park. Beware of the restarant prices as we were going to be charged about £8 for a small bottle of water in one . Its a lovely place and you will love it
Dawn x


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Gravelines is handy for Dunkirk when you come out of the dock the roundabout that takes you to Loon Plage is also signposted Gravelines follow that and Aire is by the harbour.Brugge has dedicated motorhome parking with all the facilities inc hook up near to the railway station and a 10 min stroll into the centre


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

dora said:


> I'm thinking we'll probably get late night Norfolk line ferry, does anyone know of any aires we could stop at for night on arrival? When we ferry to Calais late night we stop at aire overlooking port in front of municipal campsite so something similar at Dunkirk would be ideal.
> 
> Thanks


There is an aire at Gravelines just up the road from the port....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4172

We'll be using this on our trip across to Dunkerque in March.

The aire at Brugges is expensive, now €15 a night...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2877

Personally I would say that Camping Memling now offers better value for money, but not quite as close to the city as the aire.

Pete


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I was there over xmas
That 15 is off season as well Pete and it looks like Dora will run into the main season which is going up from 20 euros
Rob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Brugges*

Hello,

Brugges has been discussed many time on here. If you do a search in the forum type "Camping and memling" or "Brugge and campsites" mybe even "Brugge and aire" the posts should be returned, providing of course we have spelt Brugge - Bruge - Brugges correctly.

My preference is Camping memling. The number 11 bus around the corner takes you into town. Or depending on your ability you can walk, cycle or call a cab. You can even drive to the ring road and park on it.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your super quick responses. I did do a search, but there the information seemed to contradict itself, also didn't seem to be very up to date, in particular it said the aire had closed but a new one was being built, or maybe I just missed something. Really appreciate the advise, and hopefully my soon to be 50 year old friend will as well.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

The aire is a new one and you can still park in the day on the old one but its quite expensive .
Rob


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Dora,we were there Dec 6th and the Aire was open and full. We found a lovely restarant near the horse head fountain, 19 euros for a 3 course meal. Sorry cannt remember the name 
Dawn x


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Camping Membling is fine. 

For eating try to keep away from the tourist traps on the main squares. Like any town/city, the best eating places are off the main drag. Actually we are not too fond of eating out in Brugges as we usually go there after a few weeks in France and we are not too fond of mussels!

Sue


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi - never used Memling as we've always found a place in the Aire. We've used it about 6 or 7 times and maybe some people find 15 Euros a night expensive but for the convenience and proximity to the centre it's worth paying. As a previous poster has said, once you've crossed the road it's a very pleasant stroll through the park into the centre.

We have only eaten out a few times in Bruges (for a 'proper' meal) as some of the pubs do pretty good spaghetti bolognese or other basic bar meals for a reasonable 5-6 euros. Beware water charges in restaurants - it it sometimes ridiculously expensive - stick to the wine and beer!

One restaurant we have eaten in several times, both as a couple and with a group of friends is Passage -

http://www.passagebruges.com/

located here:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...2,3.219466&spn=0.01062,0.037937&z=15&iwloc=r0

Cafe Vlissinghe (oldest pub in Bruges) does great soups and spaghetti.

http://www.cafevlissinghe.be/welcome.html

Also for beer and basic snacks - t' Brugs Bertie - great atmosphere but gets v. busy.

http://www.brugsbeertje.be/index_en.htm

Opposite this is the Hobbit Restaurant/Grill which we've had a pleasant meal - don't order the water though 

Avoid anywhere on the Markt square - all tourist traps.

Going for a night next Thurs before heading to Paris for 3 nights. It's like a second home now 

Cheers
Griff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just a quickie about Memling, they have smaller motorhome pitches available, but not at smaller prices! So if there's space, use one of the "normal" pitches. :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A further top tip if you do stay at the Aire...

Don't use the motorhome service point to top up with fresh water as they even charge extra for that  
Drive across to the small hut in the coach park and there is a tap there that you can use free. Every little helps  

Pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

The guy who runs the coach park and the aire is Johanne, maybe spelt wrong, he has had so many complaints about the price he is totally fed up and anyone who complains is asked to leave.
Another tip, the €15 is for 24 hours so time your visit correctly, its computer controlled or was when we last visited so 1 minute over and its another €15.
Cheers Sid


----------

